# My plan for sand:



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

For my peacock/hap 90 gallon tank, I've decided to go with sand. Since I don't want to break the bank by buying "special cichlid sand", here's what I'm thinking of going with:

100 lbs of pool filter sand:
http://m.acehardware.com//product/index ... d=11683357

20 (or so) pounds of aragonite sand mixed in for pH buffering.

How does this sound?

Also, how far away from the sand should the intakes for the filter be?

Thanks!


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

The Quickcrete PFS from Home Depot is less than half that price. i bought 150 lbs for my 90 gallon and had a little over a bag leftover. My water has the correct pH from the tap so i don't know about the aragonite. My intakes sit right on top of the sand and I have no issues with my filters sucking up the sand.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

You don't need the aragonite sand. It dissolves too slowly to provide much buffering, especially when 50% (or more) weekly water changes are common with African cichlid tanks. Save your money for something else, just go straight PFS.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> For my peacock/hap 90 gallon tank, I've decided to go with sand. Since I don't want to break the bank by buying "special cichlid sand", here's what I'm thinking of going with:
> 
> 100 lbs of pool filter sand:
> http://m.acehardware.com//product/index ... d=11683357
> ...


PFS is great. The #20 grit doesn't swirl around or get compacted so easily. I agree with the others that aragonite is not going to help much with pH buffering. If you really need to raise your KH, adding baking soda to the water when doing water changes is far more effective. Your pH will level off at just over 8.0.

You want to have your intakes be at least 5-6" above the top of the substrate.

What kind of filters are you using? Some people have problems with sand and HOBs.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you! I'll be running two Filstar XP4s. No HOBs.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> Thank you! I'll be running two Filstar XP4s. No HOBs.


That will work great.

Do you already have the tank set up with fish in?

I found this article helpful when I was considering the change you're contemplating.

Show photos when you're done.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

You may only need 50lbs. Assuming your 90 is a 4' tank. I originally used 100lbs in my 6' 125 and found the sand bed too deep. I ended up removing a significant amount of it.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

In a 90 I think 1 bag at 50 pfs would be enough.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I agree with 50 pounds. Fill the sand to your bottom tank trim. Too deep a bed can lead to problems.


----------

